# Making an indoor multi-bike rack?? help



## scanjok (Jul 2, 2004)

I remember seeing some pics of different bike stands people made. My search ability came up with nothing. I have 6+ bikes (combined with roomies). I was thinking making it so that I can hang them up by the front or rear wheel. Really need to conserve space cuz bikes are everyhwere. 
Any pics, diagrams or suggestions would be helpful as I am brainstorming the plan.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=126216

No mounting into the wall.
Easy to build.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*one up, one down*

our five bikes fit in a rack just a few feet feet long. one goes bars-up, the next goes bars down. Hooks are about 13 inches apart, as I recall... It makes a pretty natural storage place under it as well. We bought one of those big rubber mat typre carpet things like shops use to put under the whole thing so that wet bikes don't drip and destroy the wood floors.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

*in the garage...*

Mine's less refined but since it's for the bike not being regularly used it works...


----------



## Cole82 (Aug 15, 2004)

Here is my free standing bike rack. Right now it holds 4 bikes. If the arms were alittle longer 3-4". It would hold 6 bikes.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Padre's:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1228468#poststop


----------



## scanjok (Jul 2, 2004)

*Here it is*

Well, I finished. Thanks for the ideas...
It was Pine wood that I got for free then I stained it.


----------



## macko (Dec 1, 2005)

scanjok said:


> Well, I finished. Thanks for the ideas...
> It was Pine wood that I got for free then I stained it


Is that affixed to the wall in any fasion? It's just that the thing looks like it's prone to tip over.


----------



## scanjok (Jul 2, 2004)

macko said:


> Is that affixed to the wall in any fasion? It's just that the thing looks like it's prone to tip over.


There is wall anchors there, I colored them black so they are not noticed...it's nice and sturdy


----------



## weenfreek (Jul 5, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Here is my free standing bike rack. Right now it holds 4 bikes. If the arms were alittle longer 3-4". It would hold 6 bikes.


no issues with these? I want to make an indoor rack for my bikes, but I rent, blah blah...

Any specs/construction pics would be awesome. I'm entirely too literal sometimes to eyeball things...


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

I am about to build one of these and am gathering information. Right now - my plan of attack is a modified version of this (below link). I'm actually just using their measurements but I plan on it being a bit more polished with a shelf atop for my "stuff" bin, pump, drying rack for my platy, etc. I'm still looking at ideas though.

http://www.instructables.com/id/E28HNSY5ANET9K5R66/


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Mounted to the wall, but...*

Here's mine - 8 bikes.Built from 2x4's and 2x6's, J-hooks, lagged to the wall, but resting on the floor (3 vertical supports). Lag bolts take tension but no shear load.

JMJ


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

How about racks that keep the bikes on the floor? I have a big two car garage and no cars and 6, going on 7, maybe 8 bikes.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

Birdman,

Is that a wrench force work stand painted white? I was sure I was the only person on the planet using one of those...



> How about racks that keep the bikes on the floor? I have a big two car garage and no cars and 6, going on 7, maybe 8 bikes.


Gravity/walls?


----------



## Cole82 (Aug 15, 2004)

weenfreek said:


> no issues with these? I want to make an indoor rack for my bikes, but I rent, blah blah...
> 
> Any specs/construction pics would be awesome. I'm entirely too literal sometimes to eyeball things...


I don't remember the specs at all. That was 4 years ago. It worked great for two year then I bought a house with a garage and didn't need it any more.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

I had a 3 bike indoor rack and it held 5 bikes. It was in the middle of the living room. It worked but was far from ideal. I would def. do a bike against the wall or with a single bike holder. Then above it, mount a $12 bike rack to the wood stud. Even if you rent, you can simply white quick putty the wall (care if you dont know the paint code if the walls aren't "renters white"). This way, you have 3 modules for 6 bikes, and it looks and functions much better. I have two bikes next to me in my bedroom as I have specified above, clean and simple.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

ShadowsCast said:


> Birdman,
> 
> Is that a wrench force work stand painted white? I was sure I was the only person on the planet using one of those.


Nope - really old Park *consumer* work stand (1995-ish PC-3???, legs fold inwards, cam-action clamp, rubber-lined jaws) - it's light grey and plastered with MTB decals.

JMJ


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

Interesting, looks like a similar design...


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## djconnel (Jul 30, 2009)

Very old thread but still a good one.

I did a few sketches, and corrected what I think is an error in the original page's calculation of the force operating between the hook and the front wheel, on this blog post.

Here's a 10 pixels = 1 inch representation of the recommended spacing above the floor and with 22 inch spacing between hooks, which was what was suggested for road bikes (not mountain bikes, for which 24 inches was suggested):


----------

